# Another horrible day



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Poor Sophie had another relapse today. I am so terrified I can't tell you, I can't believe she is having all these relapses so close to her initial attack. Everyone I've talked to say their dogs some home feeling fine until next flare up which can be up to a year or more later. I can not STAND seeing her suffer and can't believe we're doing this again. Poor sweet little Soph. We'll see vet in am. But would appreciate all the prayers we can get.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello so sorry about the problem you facing right now! You and your puppy are always in my thoughts I pray for her!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Sophie.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry for you and Sophie. Get well, little one.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor little girl... I'm so sorry to hear Sophie is not feeling well DeeDee. Sure hope she is doing better today. You and Sophie will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear Dee Dee. We sure hope Sophie is feeling much better soon. Hate you are going through this.:frown2:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

She is worse this morning more pain and completely miserable. I just don't believe this!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, Dee Dee! I am SO sorry for both you and Sophie. Feel better little dear one!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I seriously don't think I'm meant to have a dog, what are the chances the only 4 dogs I've had would be this sick! Especially a young havanese!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

So sorry that Sophie is feeling so lousy. Hope you can figure out a way to moderate her suffering. I know it would make you feel better too.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

she's in so much pain but clinic can't give her anything without vet ok they have messaged vet but I cant' wait I am going to take her in and sit there until someone calls the vet in front of me I can't let her keep suffering like this.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> she's in so much pain but clinic can't give her anything without vet ok they have messaged vet but I cant' wait I am going to take her in and sit there until someone calls the vet in front of me I can't let her keep suffering like this.


I don't blame you. You can't sit and watch a little one suffer in pain knowing there is nothing you can do. When you get there ask them how they would feel if it was there furbaby. I bet they would want someone to call right then and there. People just p^#s me off sometimes to no extent. Go get her taken care of now and please let us know how she is doing. :| Worried here. Tucker sends puppy kisses.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

OMG what happened! Do you mean today July 5th? I am unable to get the beginning of your message so I have not idea what could have happened!!! :crying:


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I was finally able to read your message and of course I will say a prayer for her.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't believe it my poor Sophie girl  Sweetest thing on earth doesn't deserve this.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

vet just called authorized some meds so on our way I imagine she'll be hospitalized again


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hugs .


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I know, Dee Dee. She doesn't deserve to suffer. Have they given her anything yet?

I am SOoooo sorry! Can't they give her anything IV?


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry you and Sophie are suffering again. Dee Dee know that you are in my prayers. So sad....


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts your way. Hope Sophie gets better soon. :hug:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So sorry, DeeDee. So hard to see our sweet dogs suffering when they are sick. Sending hugs and healing prayers for you and Sophie.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

:frusty: I hate too sea any doggie not feelng good, especially Habadoggie. I wan yu to get bedder suber pronto mi amor Sofi. I will share mi bully stick wit you wen yu r bedder.

muchos besos a ti Sofi, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

They started bloodwork and gave her a shot of I think buprenorphine. I brought her back home since vet won't be in for another hour but she's still really suffering and sick. I'm having a meltdown the size of Texas...


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh Dee Dee, I am crying right along with you. So very sorry and am praying for you both. Kiss little Sophie on the head for Abril and I...:frown2:


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Dee Dee, praying that someone to get to the bottom of what is causing Sophie so much trouble. My heart hurts for both of you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> I seriously don't think I'm meant to have a dog, what are the chances the only 4 dogs I've had would be this sick! Especially a young havanese!


Hi DeeDee, I can only urge you again to see about taking her to an internist. I can't help the feeling that your local vets, lovely as they re, are missing something. The internists just see SO much more unusual stuff, and as you've said, Sophie's case sure doesn't sound like the typical one-off case of pancreatitis.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I feel just sick over this...poor baby. My prayers are with you. I agree with what Karen said....you need a specialist.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Now that it doesn't look as "textbook" for pancreatitis as it did I'm sure an internist is in our future. Will see what ultrasound says and go from there.

Sophie is back in the hospital, her temp, vitals, bloodwork all normal. That doesn't necessarily mean it's not the pancreatitis as the levels can show up later. But suspecting an additional condition causing this. So she is getting another xray and will be scheduled for an ultrasound. She was still extremely painful at the vets so they will monitor her pain today and give her fluids and meds. And hopefully we can get to the bottom of it and help her. Please pray for her I'm about going insane. 

edit: Dr B just called, Sophie's pain is because she is incredibly constipated. Don't know what that means or why but no wonder she is so painful. Will leave here there today and still schedule the ultrasound etc. Poor little girl! I can't get over this! Please keep praying for her!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

:angel: Praying for Sophie to feel better soon.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I will keep praying.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Continued prayers for you and Sophie....keep us posted. This is so sad. :frown2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Now that it doesn't look as "textbook" for pancreatitis as it did I'm sure an internist is in our future. Will see what ultrasound says and go from there.
> 
> Sophie is back in the hospital, her temp, vitals, bloodwork all normal. That doesn't necessarily mean it's not the pancreatitis as the levels can show up later. But suspecting an additional condition causing this. So she is getting another xray and will be scheduled for an ultrasound. She was still extremely painful at the vets so they will monitor her pain today and give her fluids and meds. And hopefully we can get to the bottom of it and help her. Please pray for her I'm about going insane.
> 
> edit: Dr B just called, Sophie's pain is because she is incredibly constipated. Don't know what that means or why but no wonder she is so painful. Will leave here there today and still schedule the ultrasound etc. Poor little girl! I can't get over this! Please keep praying for her!


Poor baby! I wrote to you on FB, because the forum is so slow I'm ALMOST ready to give up on it.


----------



## Marjorie Margolis (Jun 5, 2016)

Dee Dee, you and Sophie are in my prayers! It's the worst feeling watching your little dog in pain and not being able to immediately stop it. I hope you guys get answers and help soon. Sophie is lucky to have such a caring mom to dote on her. She looks like such a sweet girl. I'll be anxiously waiting updates! Fingers crossed for good news soon.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I feel so bad you and Sophie are having to go through this difficult time. Hoping we hear little Sophie is feeling better after her trip to the vet today. :grouphug:


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry and hope they can figure out what's going on with Sophie!! 
I'm sending big hugs and I hope she feels better soon!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hang in there!! I can't imagine what you and poor Sophie are going through. Keeping positive thoughts for a complete recovery!


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Poor little thing! I will keep both of you in my thoughts and prayers. We feel so helpless when our puppies are hurting. :crying:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Hi DeeDee, I can only urge you again to see about taking her to an internist. I can't help the feeling that your local vets, lovely as they re, are missing something. The internists just see SO much more unusual stuff, and as you've said, Sophie's case sure doesn't sound like the typical one-off case of pancreatitis.


Interesting you should bring this up, Karen. My neighbor directly across the street has a 13 y.o. mix breed. Last month, her dog, Buffy, became very ill - lethargic, vomiting, diarrhea, refused to eat, etc. She took her to a Vet recommended by another neighbor. That Vet recommended that she put her dog down because of old age and deterioration of vital organs. She came home devastated, to spend one last night with her dog with every intention of taking the dog back the next day and leave her forever with the Vet. She was in tears that night and I urged her to get a second opinion before making a final decision. She asked me about Ricky's Vet. I gave her the info and she took Buffy there the next morning. Ricky's Vet told her that her dog had a stomach virus and he would give her a shot of antibiotics to fix her up. He asked if she would like a blood workup to check all her vitals too. The next morning, Buffy ate her breakfast with gusto with no vomiting or diarrhea. Day two she was back to normal and running around the house with energy. Buffy's blood work showed that all her vital organ were normal and healthy!

Ricky and I ran into Buffy this morning on our walkies. Buffy was happy and healthy and just doing great! Buffy's Momi is so thankful that she got a second opinion. She said, "I'm looking forward to another 13 years with Buffy!"

Ricky's Popi


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Still keeping you and Sophie in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

DeeDee,

Can't stop thinking about Sophie. Praying for her to feel better soon.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I have been following your story(s) and am praying for a speedy recovery and a definitive diagnosis so she will stay better. It hurts so much when they hurt 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I've been keeping up with this and thought I should let you know how very sorry I am that you are going through this. Sophie is such a little sweetheart and it hurts to know how much she's going through. You both are tough cookies! We will continue to say our prayers for you and Sophie.


----------



## Elma8838 (Jul 4, 2016)

Sorry for Sofie my prayers for Her 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Thinking of you, Dee Dee. Sorry I didn't respond earlier. Java and I just endured 8 hours in the air and 2 hours at the airport. And it's taken me a while to decompress. 

I hope you do get a second opinion. And I know the cost is probably an issue. I think you have insurance, yes? But still more out-of-pocket? In the long run, ****ty misdiagnosis will end up costing more than getting the correct one right away, even if the initial DX costs more to obtain. Still, it's a thing. And I am revisiting my decision to not carry pet insurance because of issues like this I keep reading on the Forum and FB. 

Anyway, what can we do, what can we say, to help you right now?


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

hugs, kisses, and support for Soph & momma Dee


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

KarMar said:


> I've been keeping up with this and thought I should let you know how very sorry I am that you are going through this. Sophie is such a little sweetheart and it hurts to know how much she's going through. You both are tough cookies! We will continue to say our prayers for you and Sophie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

You guys are the best thank you. 

Sophie is home for the night, as usual, they send her home with catheter capped since no one is in clinic at night and I have to take her back in the morning (which is brutal...she does NOT want to go!). She is not eating but she did poop some which was the most exciting part of the day for us both. She is more comfortable than last night for sure, and has been sleeping a lot. She looked just exhausted when I picked her up and wouldn't even look at me when they handed her to me.  

Cost of treatment is a big burden but is no object in that I'd sell both my kidneys to afford whatever vet we need. Just want them to get her well and I'll worry about the bills later. God always provides. And health insurance really does help!

Such a nightmare rips my heart right out my poor baby girl! Please keep praying for her!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Sophie is so brave and has the best mama! I'm praying for her and Emmie sends woofs and licks to her friend.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks Emmie and Jeanne I hope Emmie is doing well also


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Dee Dee rest assured that prayers will keep going out for the two of you.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dee Dee,
I can't stop thinking and praying for you and Sophie. I think at this point you should try to get an appointment with a specialist and have the clinic fax he test results that have been taken so far. My heart and prayers go out to you both. I know you are suffering along with little Sophie. I keep hoping for some good news.

Linda


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Hi Dee Dee. Your comment about all 4 dogs getting sick over time. I didn't read the post that states what is wrong with Sophie, but perhaps there is something environmentally toxic in Sophie's surroundings........landscape treatments, recycled (untreated water), poison of any sort forgotten and left under a bush or garage somewhere. These little guys will grab up anything or taste test whatever is within reach. I would go over the inside and outside and anywhere else she "travels" with a fine toothed comb. Just a suggestion. Also, if you are seeing the same vet, maybe a second opinion would be worth a shot.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Thinking of you and Sophie DeeDee. Hoping Sophie is feeling better today.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes have considered something wrong with where I live, have had things tested before and have researched and asked if should take out carpet, etc etc but vets, holistic vet, etc all say there could be toxins but nothing near that would be causing all the problems with my dogs. Have to also factor in that when I was 12 my Mom died, then my sister died at age 39, brother at age 50, and they didn't live here either. I think it's just my crappy luck.

Sophie was admitted again today she is still dehydrated. Vet got us an appointment with an internist tomorrow. I am just on the edge of insanity, really


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow....that is a run of some rough luck. Things have GOT to get better for you. Good luck with the internist tomorrow and keep us updated. Prayers.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

You poor thing! You're due for a break. Please keep up hope. I am keeping you and Sophie in my prayers.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Dee Dee said:


> You guys are the best thank you.
> 
> Sophie is home for the night, as usual, they send her home with catheter capped since no one is in clinic at night and I have to take her back in the morning (which is brutal...she does NOT want to go!). She is not eating but she did poop some which was the most exciting part of the day for us both. She is more comfortable than last night for sure, and has been sleeping a lot. She looked just exhausted when I picked her up and wouldn't even look at me when they handed her to me.
> 
> ...


How is Sophie doing? What did the internist say...been praying Dee Dee for you both. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

We will definitely keep the prayers coming until Sophie is well again. Please make sure you are taking care of yourself too, DeeDee. You don't want to worry yourself sick. Try to believe that they will get to the bottom of all this and come up with a plan to make Sophie feel like her old self again.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Great story, Ricky Ricardo. 

Dee Dee, we are thinking of you and Sophie and hope she feels better very soon!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

vet just called Sophie is doing so awesome (and is singing to her LOL) she said to come in and get her! My day just shot up 1000%  Your prayers are working!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Best news of the day Dee Dee. We'll keep up the prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Whoo....hooo.....keep it up Sophie. You have to get better....Puppy prayers....0


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Such good news to hear!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sure glad Sophie is feeling better today! I'm really hoping the internist can help. Sometimes something small can be overlooked. Be sure to take care of your self too! You and Sophie will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh, I am so happy to hear that good news!!! I hope the internist can shed some light on keeping the recurrences to a minimum. You can't go through this again! It will be interesting to hear what he says. Keep up the good work, Sophie!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

:whoo: Sophie is feeling better!

Dee Dee - I sent you a PM. Emmie and I would love to drive down to visit you and Sophie to cheer you up and to see our 2 cuties having fun together. Let me know when works best for you and I'll make it happen.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

So happy Sophie is feeling better. She's such a sweetheart. Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Hoping the internist can find answers that help. Neither you or Sophie should be suffering like this.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Dee Dee, I am so glad she is doing better. I just found out she was sick again. I am so sorry you are both having to go through this. Prayers she stays feeling well. And as Diane said, remember to take care of yourself. I know that can be difficult when you are so concerned.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

She still isn't good, I just curled up in my jammies on the lounge in the back yard as she wanted to pace around and the birds gave her a good distraction. I don' think I've stopped crying for 2 weeks! I am in such shock this can be happening again to my dog and at such a young age to boot. Especially from the healthy lines she comes from. For years I've come and read this forum and would feel so bad for the dogs that did have a big problem, I remember one in particular can't remember his name but the post went on for pages and pages. I almost then decided not to get a havanese (or dog at all) but thought surely the odds of something like that have to be so slim! I would look at everyone's photos and be excited about getting a puppy one day, and look up photos of havanese and read about them on the internet all the time picturing them so healthy and happy. Now I can't even bear to see a photo of one. I hate all I've had to put her through so far at such a young age and today will be another one of those days. I wish I hadn't googled but I did and am really terrified it is IBD which sounds even worse than just pancreatitis alone. And all my fears of having to stop doing all the things we love and planned would definitely be true then. Stress is a big trigger so no more play dates, company, traveling, nosework trials, commercial and ad work....lots of meds and strict diet and even then it doesn't always prevent flare ups. 

I noticed some weeks ago she was eating grass which wasn't normal. I could tell she was not feeling that great those times so I knew her tummy was bothreing her. She has had loose stools on and off for a while but never really felt bad. Raw diet cleared that up. I read in IBD their diminished digestion makes it hard for them to handle a food change and sure enough when she had that sudden one with the dog sitter, that was her first big illness. Since then she's not been symptom free totally and has had 4 flare ups since end of May always following an exciting or stressful time (twice I left her with sitter, twice she had a ball with company and with her elementary school visit). She has not been the Sophie she used to be at all in about 3 months. She wants to be but she's had so much pain and being sick....she's not even a year and a half old yet! 

Please keep praying for her today at the internist that she won't have too terrible of a time with the ultrasound and most importantly they find out my fears are wrong and it's something like a partial obstruction that can be fixed!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh Dee Dee, I'm so sorry for what you're going through. I'm praying for Sophie constantly and hope some answers and effective strategies can be determined soon. 

I've been lucky to meet Sophie and Dee Dee and they're both so amazing!! Sophie is even cuter and sweeter in person. My heart aches that she's in pain and can't do all the things that bring her and her mama so much joy.

Hugs, Jeanne


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> She still isn't good, I just curled up in my jammies on the lounge in the back yard as she wanted to pace around and the birds gave her a good distraction. I don' think I've stopped crying for 2 weeks! I am in such shock this can be happening again to my dog and at such a young age to boot. Especially from the healthy lines she comes from. For years I've come and read this forum and would feel so bad for the dogs that did have a big problem, I remember one in particular can't remember his name but the post went on for pages and pages. I almost then decided not to get a havanese (or dog at all) but thought surely the odds of something like that have to be so slim! I would look at everyone's photos and be excited about getting a puppy one day, and look up photos of havanese and read about them on the internet all the time picturing them so healthy and happy. Now I can't even bear to see a photo of one. I hate all I've had to put her through so far at such a young age and today will be another one of those days. I wish I hadn't googled but I did and am really terrified it is IBD which sounds even worse than just pancreatitis alone. And all my fears of having to stop doing all the things we love and planned would definitely be true then. Stress is a big trigger so no more play dates, company, traveling, nosework trials, commercial and ad work....lots of meds and strict diet and even then it doesn't always prevent flare ups.
> 
> I noticed some weeks ago she was eating grass which wasn't normal. I could tell she was not feeling that great those times so I knew her tummy was bothreing her. She has had loose stools on and off for a while but never really felt bad. Raw diet cleared that up. I read in IBD their diminished digestion makes it hard for them to handle a food change and sure enough when she had that sudden one with the dog sitter, that was her first big illness. Since then she's not been symptom free totally and has had 4 flare ups since end of May always following an exciting or stressful time (twice I left her with sitter, twice she had a ball with company and with her elementary school visit). She has not been the Sophie she used to be at all in about 3 months. She wants to be but she's had so much pain and being sick....she's not even a year and a half old yet!
> 
> Please keep praying for her today at the internist that she won't have too terrible of a time with the ultrasound and most importantly they find out my fears are wrong and it's something like a partial obstruction that can be fixed!


I will, Dee Dee. I was crying as I read your latest post. You are not alone. Had to call a vet for one of my horses just this AM and I live from day to day with Zoe who has a liver shunt. Sophie is so lucky to have you in her life! She WILL get better!

Linda


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Hello Again Dee Dee. I am so sorry that Sophie and you are still in this situation. I hope your internist can solve the mystery of what her issues are. I have read this article on IBD treatment: Dietary Management: A food trial using hypoallergenic diets is usually one of the first steps in the initial treatment, and is used to verify the diagnosis. The key is to use a protein source and carbohydrate source the animal has never eaten before, such as duck and potato, or to use a diet consisting of hydrolyzed proteins. The dog must eat nothing else, including treats. If a diet change will help, it will generally start to do so in two weeks.

If a hypoallergenic diet does not improve the condition, other diets may be tried. Diets low in fat are generally better tolerated in dogs with IBD. Some dogs do better on a low fiber diet, while others, especially those with disease of the colon, may tend to do better on diets higher in fiber. Homemade diets are sometimes used, however, they must be developed by a veterinary nutritionist to assure they are complete and balanced.

As you can see, multiple diets may have to be tried before one sees improvement in the dog's condition. This takes a lot of patience on the part of the owner.

I did a lot of research on diet before I got my second Havanese puppy as there are a lot of ideas about what is a good diet. The results of that research led me to Primal Raw Frozen foods, a highly rated dog food company. They offer the food in Duck, and other proteins that are not typically found in cheaper foods. I switched my puppy from Kibble and canned food fed by his breeder for his first 9 weeks of life, to Primal without any gradual change over. He adapted immediately because the food in Primal is basic ingredients, raw pure, and unadulterated.Go to their website and check it out. It is not sold by Veterinarians like dry and canned food, for obvious reasons. It requires refrigeration. It is expensive but WORTH it. Your dog will love you for it. The list of ingredients in on the website. You could discuss this with your vet and see what they say. My dogs stools are the size of seeds in olive pits. There is very little waste. The other day, I gave him a tendon, and someone else fed him "cookie treats". His stools turned slimy, smelly, and much larger. I'm not doing that again. If he needs a treat, it will be his regular Primal which he devours. 

Also watch her like hawk outside. Do NOT let anyone give her treats. Do NOT let her eat grass or anything on the ground. Wishing you the very best and hoping for a full recovery.

Sincerely, Nancy


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I just looked it up and an article said
"It is difficult to recognize initially, but once it is diagnosed, it can be successfully treated." Sounds like the treatment is pretty straightforward.


----------



## Marjorie Margolis (Jun 5, 2016)

Dee Dee, I am still thinking of you and Sophie and praying for good health SOON!! You are such a good mama to her. Anxiously awaiting the next update.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry Sophie is still not feeling well DeeDee. I was so hoping the internist would have a definite diagnosis. Sending healing thoughts that this difficult time will soon be in the past.


----------

